# would you date someone outside yourprefferedrace?



## amysmymentor (Aug 13, 2011)

I found this question on another forum. Just wanted you guys opinion. As for me, I wouldn't datean asian most of the time unless I was desperate and he had all the qualities I wanted which in a way they can. Neither would I date a black guy. Main reason is the fact that most of the time they have less hair. And I am not into that I'm the exact opposite in what I'm attracted to. I preffer hairier guys to me it seems and looks more virile to me. Sometimes, I do think mixed african american are attractive mainly I stick to my own though and here in the states I am more attracted to indian or caucasian (darker caucasians) and some latinos. Indian guys look more and some are racially related to indigenous australian descent. Overall I'm attracted to indegenous australians. To answer the question I wouldn't usually date out of my preffered races. What about you?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Would I date someone outside my race? Yes.


----------



## TwoDogs (Jul 29, 2011)

I would date someone outside my race, and have done so in the past.


----------



## amysmymentor (Aug 13, 2011)

I meant outside your prefferd race. I have I guess dated outside of my race while living here.


----------



## TwoDogs (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't think I have a "preferred race", just that the vast majority of people living in my area are of the same race as me so my dating pool of other race men is tiny.


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

Sure, but I'd have to get my wife’s permission first. :rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

amysmymentor said:


> I meant outside your prefferd race..


I don't have a "preferred" race.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

My "preferred" race is the human race.


----------



## rikithemonk (Jun 8, 2011)

yes.

I judge on behavior and social standing or class level.

For example, I would date a middle class black woman before even considering a lower class white or asian girl


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

My prefered race is also human, although there are some hot azz alien chicks out there...somewhere.


----------



## amysmymentor (Aug 13, 2011)

yea I'd easily date a thin black or asian guy before a fat guy of a preffered race. So I guess I can relate with that about financially. At the time,i wouldn't be surprised with black americans I would go lesbian for some if I were. If I were lesbian it does seem I can find a girl attractive despite race for girls but I think it's got to do with make up and presentation etc.... Usually I'm nore attracted the preffered race though.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol I guess....I dated men. I like brown men. My husband is Salvadoran  I am a white girl...but, I never cared about 'race'.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Not to get all "ABC After School Special" on anyone, but I am much more interested in what a woman is about personally than what race she is. 

Have I dated outside of my race? Often. 

What is my "Preferred" race? Human. I'm not so sure about those Martian girls. They are so far "out there"!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I was once probed by an alien, does that count?


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

OP = trollin?

Reason I ask is: you wouldn't date outside your "preferred" race unless you were "desperate".

Now you'd date a black guy if he was thin and your preferred race was "fat".

And you turn lesbian if the situation called for it.

Are you bored? I'm not being rude. I'm seriously asking.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sadly, I think more people think this way than we'd care to admit


----------



## amysmymentor (Aug 13, 2011)

pretty sure you're talking to yourself. Since I'm easily the most real that I know here.

and your reading comprehension must be a little off no offense but you realize that I never did express that I had any sort of affinity or attraction towards fat guys. I said I'd date a thinner guy of a non-appealing race easier than a fat guy. But if it came to it I'd probably altogether just go for girls because it seems girls of all races are better looking but not as hot. However like with asian and african populations I tend to preffer the girls. But really don't think it could go more than a superficial attraction only if I didn't have any guys I was attracted to.This was in response to the comment above for rikithemonk. Not you tbh.

and bored? No read the op I said I just found the question on loveshack and decided to ask... Please read before you accuse conversations go less difficult that way.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

amysmymentor said:


> pretty sure you're talking to yourself. Since I'm easily the most real that I know here.


Eh. I'm pretty "real" myself.


----------



## amysmymentor (Aug 13, 2011)

cool welcome to the real world lol ha .


----------



## rikithemonk (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't think this is a troll thread. Its a good topic for reasonable debate. 

What I found most interesting about it wasn't the question, but in how carefully I had to word my response and how concerned I was not to come across racist. I can fully understand not being attracted to fat guys and if given the choice between a 600 pound man and an homely guy, that you would choose the latter.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Why do people worry about being though "racist"? I don't understand that. I like people on a case by case basis. Color has nothing to do with it, ALTHOUGH, I don't like white skin LOL That sounds funny coming from me, the forever pasty white girl--- but there's something about brown skin that I just love.

Lots of races have brown skin, and I was never race-specific. However, add some Spanish into the mix and rawr.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Why do people worry about being though "racist"?


Because racism is not cool.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Because racism is not cool.


But, to say you like one race or another is just a preference (for dating). I don't view that as racist. People like what they like.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Preference for dating isn't racism. 

You said _"Why do people worry about being though "racist?"_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> My father would have lost his lid if I had married a black man. I did marry a Hispanic man and had to almost kill my dad for walking around and calling our daughter his "littler ******" right after she was born...*some people are just limited*.


Some people are just racist.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Right. And I meant "limited" is another word for "racist."

But you're right--limited intelligence, ignorance, racism--yeah all the same.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh... the derogatory references to any ethnicity are horrible.

My daughter is half Salvi and no one has ever called her anything but adorable. 

I had a friend who only dated black men. Another friend only dated Marines. Were they limited? I guess...but they liked what they liked. Funny thing though, the first friend married a white guy and the 2nd friend married a cars salesman.

Also, the word "race" in itself is lame. We are the human race, no? I think ethnicity is a better term...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Preference for dating isn't racism.
> 
> You said _"Why do people worry about being though "racist?"_


I was talking about it in this context, which is dating.


----------



## amysmymentor (Aug 13, 2011)

I've never really been into one race really anything what I call beige. Some might call it brown but to me I'm brown as in the actual color brown crayon. I care somuch on details of facial features and hair and body type it's only natural for some to be excluded. But like isaidi can easily a guy of my own race a guy of indian descent.
I totally empathize though with condescending family. My mom would freak out if I was with a latino guy unless he were dominican. Which is slightly a bit of my skepticalness. But itslikemy mom lives in nevada too long if shemoved to a place with more african americans and white people I'd not gether silly comments so much.
so yea...


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Would I date outside of my preferred race? I don't know, maybe. I'm attracted to all races except far east Asian. Why? I don't know. I just don't. But if I have gotten close to one and we really clicked, knowing me, I'd be able to look past that and date him.

And no, I'd rather not date a skinny Asian over say, a fat white guy. I don't like overweight men but I won't turn to the race I'm not attracted to because I'm running away from that. The big guy can always lose the weight. Or I'd just stay single


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I think everybody is racist to some degree.


its a natural thing to be scared/uncertin to people/things that are different.

and most people the frist thing they do is put up defenses to protect themselves from the unknown. 

this comes from way back in the cave man days. when a different tribe or group of people came around they needed to protect themselves it was a rough time women would be stolen along with food, cloths,maybe even their homes and they would be kicked out.

so this natural defense system of being afraid of all thats different had a real porpose way back then.


hard to do a way with 10's of thousands of year of needing to protect your self from strangers.


I would bet that lots of racist people actualy think the very same people they are racist twoards are appealing to the eye and even have sexual thoughts and desire for. 

for me beauty is beauty don't mater what race but diferent races also have different cultures and for me some of the cultures is unappealing.

so am I a racist if I don't want to date someone whos culture is vastly different. I don't think so its just not what I am used to or what I like.

same as some one who says Its just not appealing to date outside my race.

now if the person say thats gross dating outside your race I think it should be aginst the law or they treat people who do different then they are racist.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

I did and I even married someone that wasn't the same "race".

When I dated I never looked at skin color eyes and voices were what did it for me. But when I got married to my H (He is white I am Latina) we did get plenty of looks from others and plenty of nasty comments too. We had a driving coach (we were learning to drive big rigs) that threatened us many times to not show any kind of affection towards each other because he would get us separated. Now if we were all over each other I would understand but we just held hands and the man would flip his lid, mind you we were getting our on the road training so we literally had to live with this gross man for a month straight in that stupid truck. 

I challenged him but he backed out.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Confused_and_bitter said:


> I did and I even married someone that wasn't the same "race".
> 
> When I dated I never looked at skin color eyes and voices were what did it for me. But when I got married to my H (He is white I am Latina) we did get plenty of looks from others and plenty of nasty comments too. We had a driving coach (we were learning to drive big rigs) that threatened us many times to not show any kind of affection towards each other because he would get us separated. Now if we were all over each other I would understand but we just held hands and he man would flip his lid, mind you we were getting our on the road training so we literally had to live with this gross man for a month straight in that stupid truck.
> 
> I challenged him but he backed out.


Where do you live?

I guess I've never noticed any kind of treatment like that (my husband being Salvi and I'm white as can be). But this is Los Angeles...no one gives a crap.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I live in the good ole south and my H and I get looks as well. I can tell if they're curious, happy for us, or just hating for their own personal reasons. It happens.


----------



## TeaLeaves4 (Feb 19, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> I guess I've never noticed any kind of treatment like that (my husband being Salvi and I'm white as can be). But this is Los Angeles...no one gives a crap.


No one really cares where I live either. Occasionally we get the looks, but most people just don't really care. But apparently, like you said, just because you have a preference (as in darker vs. lighter-skinned men, for example), this is deemed to be "rascist". I've been accused of that here on this forum.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

TeaLeaves4 said:


> just because you have a preference (as in darker vs. lighter-skinned men, for example), this is deemed to be "rascist". I've been accused of that here on this forum.


I think that's ridiculous. You date humans, no? lol. Well, then you're ok. Preference is just that- a preference. Some people like tall men....are they accused of discrimination of short people? lolll no. Why? Because it's a preference.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

*that girl* 

I live about an hour and a half north or Los Angeles, my H's grandma, biological father, and stepmom all thought I married him so that I could get citizenship I speak fluent English and I don't have a super strong accent. His grandma eventually came around and she loves me and our DD. I can't say the same for his step mom and father. They still think the worst of me and thInk I have a secret ulterior motive for getting married to his son. Oh well. And the comments mostly come from other Latino men that used to tell me that they were more of a "man" than my H can ever be and white women that flirted VERY heavily with him while I was right next to him and referred to me as the nanny because I was carrying our daughter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Confused_and_bitter said:


> *that girl*
> 
> I live about an hour and a half north or Los Angeles, my H's grandma, biological father, and stepmom all thought I married him so that I could get citizenship I speak fluent English and I don't have a super strong accent. His grandma eventually came around and she loves me and our DD. I can't say the same for his step mom and father. They still think the worst of me and thInk I have a secret ulterior motive for getting married to his son. Oh well. And the comments mostly come from other Latino men that used to tell me that they were more of a "man" than my H can ever be and white women that flirted VERY heavily with him while I was right next to him and referred to me as the nanny because I was carrying our daughter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Holy crap that is ridiculous!

The only thing someone has asked me is if my husband was my son :rofl: he's 7 years younger and looks young. I was overweight and looked old at the time. Nice.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Ohh, bitter men calling me a sell out behind my back is totally normal. They ask if I got with him because he is "rich" and has "money and a nice car." One time I got "is he that good in bed?"


----------



## amysmymentor (Aug 13, 2011)

I've noticed on the west coastits not diverse as at home. At home it was usual to see blackandwhite people dating. Just two days ago my mom was looking outthe peephole and one ofour distant neighbors was black but she doubted what she saw black men because this town rarely has blackpeople andit seems I always have to justlook formy mom byseeing if anyone's really dark which is rare so finding her's easy. You don't see somuch interracial relations here unlike in mi. You saw so many mixed families because there were far more africanamericans there.


----------

